# NEED HELP



## 1234 (Sep 15, 2005)

Can anyone help me please. Have you ever seen this and what can i do to treat it?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

salt will help heal that. just salt!

What are your parameters?


----------



## 1234 (Sep 15, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> salt will help heal that. just salt!
> 
> What are your parameters?
> [snapback]1193743[/snapback]​


I've been putting salt in there for a few weeks now, it got smaller i thought it was on the way to be healed and then yesterday i got home and it looked like that covering the whole eye. Currently i have 2 piranha's in a 35 gallon with a devider the other piranha its eye just has a small just like this one did. I had taken a water sample and it was really bad and was advised to change 50% of the water in which i did so 3 weeks ago. Do you think i should do another water change?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

1234 said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > salt will help heal that. just salt!
> ...


i need some numbers,

but mainly, you need the nitrite and ammonia to be at 0. Always!!! nirtate is ok. maybe 30? or so?

so test ur water, see if theres something wrong. 
and when u say bad, is it.....the ammonia that is high?


----------



## 1234 (Sep 15, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> 1234 said:
> 
> 
> > theanimedude said:
> ...


to be honest i don't know the numbers i took a sample of the water to the pet store and they tested it for me and it was all the way at the bright pink...does that mean anything to you? I'm going to take another one later to the pet store i don't have a kit.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

go get that kit! if you are keeping some nice P's gotta have that kit to know the exact water parameters. but for now, since u did a 50% water change, it should be ok

50% is kinda alot....usually 20-30% is good. so dont do any more water changes or u will shock the P. he needs that already cycled water. just leave it for now and let it heal. and make sure he's eating.


----------



## 1234 (Sep 15, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> go get that kit! if you are keeping some nice P's gotta have that kit to know the exact water parameters. but for now, since u did a 50% water change, it should be ok
> 
> 50% is kinda alot....usually 20-30% is good. so dont do any more water changes or u will shock the P. he needs that already cycled water. just leave it for now and let it heal. and make sure he's eating.
> [snapback]1193761[/snapback]​


Should i get feeders or beef hearts okay? I think it was the feeders that got the water like that to begin with, there's been a bad batch around here and even all the fish i had in my feeder tank died.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

1234 said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > go get that kit! if you are keeping some nice P's gotta have that kit to know the exact water parameters. but for now, since u did a 50% water change, it should be ok
> ...


Sorry for the late reply, i had a meeting to go to. dont leave food in there for more than an hour. maybe 2 hours max or so. feed talapia, very clean, and RBP's love it, in my experience. they can go with out food for awhile, so just kinda let the tank sit for maybe 2 days, it'll clear up. do you have sufficient air? like air bubbles? that will really lower the ammonia.


----------



## 1234 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply, i had a meeting to go to. dont leave food in there for more than an hour. maybe 2 hours max or so. feed talapia, very clean, and RBP's love it, in my experience. they can go with out food for awhile, so just kinda let the tank sit for maybe 2 days, it'll clear up. do you have sufficient air? like air bubbles? that will really lower the ammonia.
[snapback]1193986[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'll try that, and thanks i appreciate your help.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Click on the F.A.Q. and then click on Diseases and open up the link regarding cloudy eye. Lots of good info for you to absorb.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

1234 said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > salt will help heal that. just salt!
> ...


Dude, when you say you did a 50% water change 3 weeks ago, do you mean you haven't done any since then?


----------



## 1234 (Sep 15, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> 1234 said:
> 
> 
> > theanimedude said:
> ...


no i haven't should i do another?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

1234 said:


> Kemper1989 said:
> 
> 
> > 1234 said:
> ...


When a fish is sick...itz always recomemded to do water change frequently...2 to 3 times a week...doesn't have to be a huge amount...you need to keep up w/ water changes...ONCE A WEEK..........


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

your water is bad. do 25% every other day uintil it goes away. then do it once a week.
wes


----------



## 1234 (Sep 15, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> your water is bad. do 25% every other day uintil it goes away. then do it once a week.
> wes
> [snapback]1195480[/snapback]​


I just did a 25% water change...won't doing one every day shock the fish? The white part is getting furry now too. I put a bit of water conditioner & salt in there too...anything else i should be doing?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Not sure if you took a look at the F.A.Q. but here is a copy and paste from the part on what you should do.

Keep your water as pristine as possible, feed a balanced healthy diet (vitamins included), avoid feeding live feed, monitor closely daily for improvement or if condition worsens. Just increase your water changes and add salt. If improvement is not seen over a 2-3 week period than anti-biotics should be used. If you can isolate the fish to a hospital tank that would be good.


----------



## 1234 (Sep 15, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Not sure if you took a look at the F.A.Q. but here is a copy and paste from the part on what you should do.
> 
> Keep your water as pristine as possible, feed a balanced healthy diet (vitamins included), avoid feeding live feed, monitor closely daily for improvement or if condition worsens. Just increase your water changes and add salt. If improvement is not seen over a 2-3 week period than anti-biotics should be used. If you can isolate the fish to a hospital tank that would be good.
> [snapback]1195863[/snapback]​


I did thanks that was really helpful...tried feeding beef hearts but he didn't eat it. I worried.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

hez probably still stress out...give him a few days...take care of this problem first...when hez all good...he'll eat


----------



## Piranha KingZ (Sep 21, 2005)

Well change the water every other day about 20% of da water and add salt and feed them shrip with the shell intact(the grey shrimp makes colors nice)


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

Coudy eye is quite a common problem. I know that a lot of lfs sell treatment for this particular problem.

Good luck.


----------

